# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  One Year in SXM

## wvduck

Any and all recommendations about living in St Maarten for 1 year.....

----------


## andynap

Visiting Yes- living there No.

----------


## Rascal

> Any and all recommendations about living in St Maarten for 1 year.....



Try your question here:

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/foru...eads.php?Cat=0

----------

